# HHA Sights



## Gahoythunter114 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am planning to buy a HHA sight for my new bow. I am looking at the OL-5500 and the OL-5200 X Hair. Is anyone using either of these sights and what do you like or dislike about them.
Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
Thank You,
Keith


----------



## So.IL Hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

Just bought the DS-5500 and I love it. Could not ask for better quality. I hope I dont have to find out but I hear their customer service is top notch.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*great*

Bought the OL-5500 and I think it's great. Won't be going to multiple pins anytime soon. The fiber optic is nice and bright!! Easy to setup and put the yardage tape on.:thumbs_up


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have had an HHA sight on my hunting bow since they were introduced a long time ago,no issues or problems with it.I did upgrade a few years back,still is a fine sight.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I got an HHA OL 5019 earlier this year and as soon as I got it on my bow and sighted in my average 3-D score shot up! It's decently priced (compaired to a sword or a shurlock) and beats using fixed pins by a country mile. I still use fixed pins for my hunting bow because I don't want to have to adjust my sight as soon as I see a deer. What happens if I get drawn back and the deer moves 10 yards closer?

Also, the HHA's sight tape method is spot on! Just follow the instructions and you can be set to go quick. I've only heard one complaint about HHA sights and I've only heard it one time. I have heard that the rheostat will vibrate loose and cause a lot of noise, but mine doesn't have a rheostat so I can't say from experience. All in all they are a great sight. Hope this helps! -Chris


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

I have had several single pin adjustable sights and I would have to say my 5500 OL is the best hunting sight I've ever owned.


----------

